# Aquascapes



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some photos of my shop that you guys requested. Its not a large store, but I think I got all of your planting needs. These are older photos of the shop. I did do some changes since these photos were taken. I'll post them out later if you guys want to see more. If you guys ever happen to visit Hawaii (Oahu), stop by and say HI!









Entrance photo








Front display








Plants for sale








Another angle of plant tanks








Yup, gotta sell fishes too.

I do have products and tanks for sale also, I just did not take any photos of the isles.

Jojo


----------



## helgymatt (Sep 12, 2007)

Man! I wish there were stores like this everywhere!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Man, that's what I'm talking about. Now all you need to do is move here and open a store!

Cheers


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Ok Jojo, I'm drooling now. post more pic please.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow. I'm speechless. Beautiful.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Boy what an amazing store! I love all your scaped tanks. I'm sure that helps you sell your inventory quickly! Sure wish you were close. I'd be there every pay-day and have twice as many tanks! On 2nd thought maybe it's better this way... Naahhhhh!


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

NASH we are going to HAWAII! Luis


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Navarro said:


> NASH we are going to HAWAII! Luis


I'm already pack up!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Great looking store JoJo! Thanks for the pics.
Guys how about a collection trip to Hawaii.

Bhushan


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will go for that.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

So be i!t Jojo it seem like we are going shopping to Hawaii.
Cheers,
Luis


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys for all the positive feedback. If you guys want to come down and do some local collecting (fish/plants) or just tour the island, let me know and I can show you guys around. I'll post out some other photos of what we have for sale later this week.


----------



## ttran (Feb 19, 2008)

Let's pack and go to Hawaii. Your store is beautiful Manini.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

The club can spring for it if we don't all mind sitting in a box ans being air freighted over.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

You are a bad influence man a very bad influence! So far there are 4 of us any body else guys?
Did you know there is a direct flight there from Houston!


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Navarro said:


> You are a bad influence man a very bad influence! So far there are 4 of us any body else guys?
> Did you know there is a direct flight there from Houston!


Yup! Thats the one that I'm taking in April. Can't wait to see Houston!


----------



## GulfCoastDiscus (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey Braddah,
Nice shop sir. I hope you dont mind sharing some of your info on your system. Can i give you a call sometime. I'd appreciate it.

Mahalo bra,

daniel


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey NASH folks,

I'd like to join you if you guys are hopping over to Hawaii. 

regards,
Ravi


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Man your store is huge! I was at AFA last month and that was tiny compared to your place. 

IAH to Honolulu is $750 round trip Continental.com - if only the kids could tolerate a 8 hr flight!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

gravy9 said:


> Hey NASH folks,
> 
> I'd like to join you if you guys are hopping over to Hawaii.
> 
> ...


We definitely need to talk about this. Will keep you posted.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice looking shop Jojo.  It's nice to see a decent planted tank shop in the USA.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice plant shop Jojo! Very clean store and your aquariums look great! Keep up the good work! Maybe I will be there some day


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

Damn JoJo, with all this praising about your shop, I'm starting to feel spoiled. Maybe I should cut my visit's to twice a week instead of my regular four times.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

808aquatics said:


> Damn JoJo, with all this praising about your shop, I'm starting to feel spoiled. Maybe I should cut my visit's to twice a week instead of my regular four times.


four times a week? Shame on you. You should go there everyday!


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

that is a great looking shop. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Lordy. When does the next direct flight leave Atlanta?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I think he's just playing with all of us.... there is no shop... there is no Santa Claus and it was all done with mirrors!


----------



## 954baby (Feb 8, 2008)

very nice, I like (borat accent).


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

I can not believe I just saw this now... I have been there so many time since last year. I always knew there is something like this on the island, just don't know were.


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

It only appears when the island is "moved" and the Darma group returns.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

The anticipation to view these photos is killing me (can't see them at work). 1/2 hr to get home.


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

WOW! Just got home and boy do I really wish there was a shop like yours in or near Houston.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

JoJo, I think you need to take some new pxs so the rest of us can drool about your plants....


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Tex Gal said:


> JoJo, I think you need to take some new pxs so the rest of us can drool about your plants....


Agree! 

Jojo, Congratulation on Aquascapes anniversary.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

I'll try and take some pics tonight and post them out.


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some photos of some of the tanks that I have scaped in the shop. Hope you guys like them. 

I added some covers over the tanks to keep the light in.









Shots of pictures of my mini gardens.









Closer look of my ADA mini gardens

Mini S









Mini L

















My ADA 75P - Sorry didn't trim plant.

















ADA 120P









ADA 90P
Hardscape








Planted









Oceanic 58gal(?) Rimless tank 3 weeks old

















75 Gal tank display


----------



## mountaindew (Jul 22, 2007)

Very, very nice!
Not many aquarium /lfs like this! And none where I live.
MD


----------



## manini (Mar 18, 2007)

Here are some photos of our booth that was taken at a Home & Garden Show that we did this past June. Its not of the shop but there is still some tanks. The ADA 75P tank/stand/lights and all was raffled at the end of the event. Luckily one of my customers won it. Hope you like the photos.

Full shot of the booth









One end to the other













































Some photos of our wabi kusa display.




































This is the 75P that was given away.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't stand it!!!!!! It's just not fair! 

Did I see Hygrophila sp. ‘Guinea’? I think I did!! I need some of that!!

In your mini L what type of moss is weeping? Is it a type of fissidens? It looks like you have a bigger and smaller variety in there.

I just have to move to HI and get a job working at your store. That's all... I could do your mail order business.....


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

nice wabi kusa. That display rack gives me an idea 



>


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Never even heard of a wabi kusa (found a new hobbie... maybe). I guess Manini it's good that your not here in Houston, because I would spend all my money and my son's money in your shop. Those tanks are MARVELOUS!!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Very nice! thanks for sharing the updates!


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

This is the 75P that was given away.







[/QUOTE]

That lucky customer is sure lovin' that, as it sit's in my living room. Eh Jojo, I'll post some updated pics later after I treat the tank. I'll be stopping by tomorrow to give you an update on those new mbu shirts too.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Congrat 808aquatics. Wish I have a nice setup like that.


----------



## 808aquatics (Sep 26, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> Congrat 808aquatics. Wish I have a nice setup like that.


Thanks


----------

